# What tool to use to remove steering wheel



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone know the appropriate tool to use to remove the screw that holds the steering wheel? It does not look like a generic torx bit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: What tool to use to remove steering wheel (eurolok003)*

I believe that it is called a "triple-square", but I am not certain of that. I have posted a picture of it below, perhaps someone else might recognize it and be able to provide the correct name (and size!).
Note also that whenever you remove this bolt (in other words, put it through one removal cycle), you should punch a small dot in the edge of it. Once you have accumulated 5 dots, you need to buy a new bolt - it is cycle-limited.
Michael
*Steering Wheel Bolt*


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, XZN or triple-square : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_square


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (Solipsism12)*

Thanks for everyone's input! I think it is a 12mm bit, but I will purchase a set. I'll post pix when I change out the wood steering wheel.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What tool to use to remove steering wheel (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I believe it is called Triple Square. I purchased one of these because the bolts that hold the driver's seat to the floor happen to be of that type. I couldn't get the appropriate torque without it. I purchased mine from Snap-on here in the US.
Snap-On Triple Square 
"Double Hex socket drivers and Triple Square socket drivers cannot be interchanged between applications. Using a Triple Square tool in a Double Hex application will strip the bolt head. In general, Triple Square tools are used on European vehicles and Double Hex tools are used on Asian vehicles."

Best Regards,
Nate


_Modified by ruddyone at 9:01 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_I'll post pix when I change out the wood steering wheel.

This post contains some information that will be useful to you when you change the steering wheel - it covers most of the dis-assembly except for removing the wheel itself.
Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch (Gradation + and - Buttons)
Prior to removing the steering wheel, note very carefully (using a ruler that measures to the 1/16th of an inch) the relationship of the steering wheel to the vehicle centerline. The splines that hold the Phaeton steering wheel in place are very fine, it is easy to displace the new steering wheel by one spline when you do the removal and replacement - and the result is that your new steering wheel is not on straight, so, you have to do the whole job all over again.
Also (as noted in the thread referenced above), be certain to disconnect BOTH batteries before taking the airbag off. If you disconnect both batteries, you will get some nuisance fault codes when you reconnect them later, and you will have to re-adapt some things, but, at least you won't get an "airbag fault" message - that message requires a trip to the dealer to reset.
This discussion explains how to clear fault messages and re-adapt components after both batteries have been disconnected at the same time: How to adapt moving components (windows, seats, sunroof, trunk lid, etc.)
Michael


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I was able to get a 12mm triple-square bit from Auto-zone, and with help of a 1/2 inch socket wrench, changed the steering wheel out without much problem. I didn't disconnect the batteries before I took the airbag off, but I was able to reset the "Airbag fault" warning with VAG-COM. To make sure I have the new steering wheel on straight, I loosely replaced the screw and drove straight on an unoccupied section of neighborhood, then made repeated adjustment to the steering wheel placement until it's perfectly straight. I did remember to chisel a mark on the screw after I tightened it as recommended by PanEuro. At the end, I re-coded the steering wheel controller to 0000032 from 0000232 to tell the car there's no heated wheel. I'm enjoying the end result now.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*


----------

